# Can I have some more criticism on my shadowboxing and heavy bag work?



## Ivan (Jul 8, 2021)

Shadowboxing 
Heavybag
I have mainly been focusing on improving my footwork and technique and I am slowly making more progress with my infighting boxing as I wish to utilize the peekaboo boxing style. Please give me some criticism, specifically on footwork and technique


----------



## isshinryuronin (Jul 8, 2021)

Two comments:

First - you've bulked up this past year.  no need to feel you need much more.  you're strong enough in muscle.  proper technique and speed will add all the power you need.

Next - on both videos, one major flaw.  when you throw your right hook, pivot your right heel out.  this puts much more power (hip) into the punch, even when thrown standing closer in to the target.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 9, 2021)

I will mention one thing that I am working on at the moment which is to try not to reach with your right hand. And instead move in to position to throw.


----------



## RavenDarkfellow (Jul 10, 2021)

Ivan said:


> Shadowboxing
> Heavybag
> I have mainly been focusing on improving my footwork and technique and I am slowly making more progress with my infighting boxing as I wish to utilize the peekaboo boxing style. Please give me some criticism, specifically on footwork and technique


Honestly, I'm envious of your uppercuts.  They look clean and strong.  Perhaps not perfect, but pretty damned good, and way better than mine.  (Boxing is not my strong suit.)  I know you're looking for criticism, but still, I had to comment.


----------



## RavenDarkfellow (Jul 10, 2021)

Ivan said:


> Shadowboxing
> Heavybag
> I have mainly been focusing on improving my footwork and technique and I am slowly making more progress with my infighting boxing as I wish to utilize the peekaboo boxing style. Please give me some criticism, specifically on footwork and technique


Just watched your Heavybag vid, honestly man you've got really good form.  I don't know what anyone could really tell you that it seems like you're not already working on.  If I were gonna be SUPER nit-picky, I would say you're using a little much "arm" on those hooks, rather than body rotation-- but it's not an unreasonable amount, and it looks like you're already aware that the hooks are more rotation than arm.  Perhaps a few just got away from  you a little bit.  Like I said before, it's not perfect, but it's really good.  Great form in general.


----------



## Diagen (Jul 18, 2021)

I think the string drill would benefit you most since you drop down slow and come up kind of slow. Once you can drop below solar plexus height line quickly, get a double string with gap between strings bit wider than your head. Requires your feet to move position while low.

For specific exercises: Hang from a bar and lift your feet up holding a DB with feet. Get up to 50% BW 20 reps and you should see a bit of improvement. If you're competing get up to 75% BW and 50 reps.
Next up need to strengthen the quadratus lamborum so do side bends with a DB (standing side crunch) with the foot on the side of the body with the weight behind the other foot in a line. Using a machine where people do back extensions so you can lean over quite a ways is good. 
You want to work on your high knee sprinting since that's the biggest compound work that'll help you. Vigorous arm movement, high vigorous knees. Use your toes to run (forefoot strike).
Your neck is skinny and you should train that much more. Get some rubber and chew on it for jaw strength (dog toy works just sterilize it).

Isn't this old footage? Did you reupload?


----------



## paitingman (Jul 18, 2021)

@Ivan Always refreshing to see you working hard! 
You're looking swole and smooth lol
I can tell you've been doing some slowed down exercises. Keep on developing that connectivity and balance.

This time I have nothing to offer but general encouragement! A guy like you will improve so long as you keep working.
How are you staying motivated? Who or what are you drawing inspiration from? Just curious

Happy training!


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jul 20, 2021)

The shadowboxing looks good, you're light on your feet.  If I had anything to offer it would be to slow down a little while you're still improving.  It's not a race and throwing a few tight combinations is better than throwing twice as many loosey goosey ones.  A mirror also helps make sure you're punching at targets rather than guessing where a head, solar plexus etc might be.

The bagwork is fantastic but you're making a common mistake of dropping your guard hand too low and often.  Every time one hand hits the bag your other should be at head level.  It helps to visualize the bag as something that could counter and hit back.  If you just think of it as a harmless bag, you're not going to have your defense attuned.


----------

